# BIM/Grass/disruption saga



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 26, 2005)

I had enough hassle when it all kicked off last time. Anything related to this tedious spat will be deleted and I may be dishing out bans if I am so minded at any particular moment, whichever side of the spat you may be on.
The subject as far as Urban is concerned, is closed, as is this thread.


----------

